# Java-Proggramm auf Webserver starten



## big_boom_bang (23. August 2006)

Hi, 
also ich hab grad einen Chat in Java fertig programmiert und wollte ihn jetzt auf einem Server zum laufen bringen.
Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich Programm auf einem Webserver starten kann
Gibt es da irgendwelche Regeln oder muss es als *.jar gepackt werden
Bitte helft mir
Mfg bigboombang


----------



## javaprogger1987 (24. August 2006)

Also das wird sich mit einem reinen Webspace (auf einem Server) nicht realisieren lassen..
Das mindeste was du benötigst ist ein VServer.. Alternativ auch einen Rootserver..
Dann kannst du per SSH auf den Server zugreifen und dort ein JRE installieren ^^
Wenn du das gemacht hast kannst du ganz normal wie bei dir auf dem PC auch auf dem Server die .jar starten..
Infos zu V-/Rootservern:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/VServer
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rootserver

VServer bekommt man schon ab 10€ im Monat, für Rootserver (mit mehr Leistung) zahlst du schon wesentlich mehr..


----------



## teppi (25. August 2006)

Wird es nicht erheblich einfacher sein, das Programm in ein Servlet umzuwandeln und dieses dann auf einem Standard Java Webspace laufen zu lassen? 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## javaprogger1987 (25. August 2006)

Oder so 
Nur gibt es halt wesentlich mehr Anbieter von VServern.. Müsste man halt überlegen ob er auch noch Webspace etc. dazu benötigt..


----------



## big_boom_bang (26. August 2006)

Ich weiß das dies unfair ist aber "Wie geht das"
Habe mal in die insel geguckt und auch gegoogelt.
dort hab ich auch gefunden was Servlets sind(kannte nur vom Namen) aber leider check ich dat net ganz.
Falls ihr gute Tutorials kennt wo beschrieben wird wie man eine Apllikation in ein Servlet packt immer her damit!
MFG bigboombang


----------



## teppi (27. August 2006)

Naja .. da müsste ich auch googlen und das kannste ja auch selbst. 

Als 3. Möglichkeit wäre es noch machbar, dich bei dyndns anzumelden. Dann kannst du auch einfach auf deinem lokalen Rechner die Serverapplikation laufen lassen. Die Client applikationen verbinden sich dann über die dyndns URL mit dir. Eventuell musst du dann noch den Port aufmachen, den du für deine Appl. nutzt.


----------

